# دى نكتة مش شبهه



## apostle.paul (29 يونيو 2010)

*الصراحة الموضوع دا مش شبهه جابيها ونطرحها على مائدة الحوار
دى نكتة هنفرج بيها عن نفسنا شوية ونشوف الحالة اللى وصل ليها  عقول المعترضين من سذاجة وطفولية 
نبدا بالضحك المتواصل
خرج علينا احد المصابين بالعور الفكرى وعامل فيها دارس وباحث مش عارف من انى يمة وقال
توما الشكاك قال ربى والهى تعجب مش اعلان واقرار بالوهية وربوبية المسيا ابن الله الوحيد الجنس
وعمل مسرحية ساذجة اشبهه بكلام متحدى الاعاقة والمتاخرين عقليا 
مبدئيا نعرض النص اليونانى
*ἀπεκρίθη Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός  μου.

*وواضح ان كل من كيريوس وثيئوس مسبوقين بعلامة التعريف 
والترجمة الحرفية للنص
الرب خاصتى والله خاصتى 
وليس مجرد اى رب واى اله 
والترجمة العبرية للنص الوهيم يهوه
هل يوجد يا طفلى العزيز العلامة فى النص اليونانى هل يوجد من اصله علامة تعجب فى اليونانى وهل وجدت العلامة فى اى مخطوطة لانجيل يوحنا
امه انه العته الفكرى اللى وصلتم اليه 
نبدا باول نقطة هل يوجد علامة تعجب فى اللغة اليونانية القديمة
Ancient Greek is generally punctuated in texts, for the reader's convenience. Full stops and commas are used in roughly the same way as English. However, there is no exclamation mark, and the Greek question mark is used - it looks like a semicolon ( ; ). Instead of colons and semicolons, Greek texts have a raised dot ( · ).*


*As for elements in the ancient Greek language used for pauses and stops, they are:
-the comma (,)
-the full stop or period (.)
-the semicolon ( that stands however  for our question mark.
-the raised dot which denotes our semicolon ( and colon ).
As you can see, in ancient Greek there is no exclamation point.*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يونيو 2010)

*عرض التراجم العربى
نبدا بترجمة فانديك 
**28 أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».*

*شوفتوا بقة النصارى الوحشيين شالوا علامة التعجب من النص علشان يغيروا معنى النص
هل اخفى عليك يا صديقى الطفل انها ترجمة 
وهل اخفى عليك يا طفلى العزيز الاية الواردة فى نفس الاصحاح وبها ايضا علامة تعجب
** فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لاَ أُومِنْ».*
*فهل هذا ايضا اسلوب تعجب ان وضعت للتعبير عن الدهشة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل هذة ايضا اسلوب تعجب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
** فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ! كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ أُرْسِلُكُمْ أَنَا».*

*وهل هذة ايضا اسلوب تعجب*
*وَلَمَّا كَانَتْ عَشِيَّةُ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ الأُسْبُوعِ، وَكَانَتِ الأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةً حَيْثُ كَانَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ، جَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسْطِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!»
كل هذا وانا لم اخرج من نفس  الاصحاح 
وهل هذا ايضا اسلوب تعجب؟؟؟؟
** فَقَالاَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ، لِمَاذَا تَبْكِينَ؟» قَالَتْ لَهُمَا: «إِنَّهُمْ أَخَذُوا سَيِّدِي، وَلَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ وَضَعُوهُ!».*

ربنا يشفيك عن قريب


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يونيو 2010)

*الترجمات الاخرى القديمة الدقيقة التى ترجمت النص ترجمة حرفية دقيقة
* *ܘܥܢܐ**ܬܐܘܡܐ**ܘܐܡܪ**ܠܗ**ܡܪܝ**ܘܐܠܗܝ*


*ויען תומא ויאמר אליו **אדני ואלהי**׃*


*يهوه الوهيم 
*
*respondit Thomas et dixit ei **Dominus** meus et *
*Deus** meus*
*الانجليزى **King James  Bible
................................................................................  
And Thomas answered and said unto him, My LORD and my God.
................................................................................  
American  King James Version
................................................................................  
And Thomas answered and said to him, My LORD and my God.
................................................................................  
American Standard  Version
................................................................................  
Thomas answered and said unto him, My Lord and my God.
................................................................................  
Bible in Basic  English
................................................................................  
And Thomas said in answer, My Lord and my God!
................................................................................  
Douay-Rheims  Bible
................................................................................  
Thomas answered, and said to him: My Lord, and my God. 
................................................................................  
Darby Bible  Translation
................................................................................  
Thomas answered and said to him, My Lord and my God.
................................................................................
................................................................  
GOD'S WORD® Translation (©1995)
................................................................................  
Thomas responded to Jesus, "My Lord and my God!"
................................................................................  
Tyndale New  Testament
................................................................................  
Thomas answered and said unto him: my Lord, and my God.
................................................................................  
Weymouth New  Testament
................................................................................  
"My Lord and my God!" replied Thomas.


World English  Bible
................................................................................  
Thomas answered him, "My Lord and my God!"
................................................................................  
Young's Literal  Translation
................................................................................  
And Thomas answered and said to him, 'My Lord and my God*;'


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يونيو 2010)

*باقى النص 
** قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».*
*المسيح هنا وضح توطيبه لتوما لاعلانه بايمانه بالسيد القدوس ابن الله الوحيد الجنس 
او كيريوس كى او ثيئوس 
الرب خاصتى والله خاصتى 
وليس كما يقولون المدلسون 
!oh my god
فطوبى لكل من امن بالمسيا القدوس ابن المبارك كما اعلن عن نفسه وامن بيه دون ان يراه كما امن توما الشكاك بعد ان راه وتيقن من قيامته المنتصرة على شوكة الموت 
*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*راااااائع شمس الحق*

*راااااااااااائع*

*حلو اوي الرد و قاطع*

*برافوا عليك*

*يدوم صليبك و ربنا يباركك*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يونيو 2010)

*نسينا ترجمة مهمة جدا جدا هى الترجمة القبطية 
لان هنا فى كنيسة الاسكندرية حطمت كل هرطقات قامت ضد شخص المسيح
وترجمة اباء كنيسة الاسكندرية للقبطية تعتبر من ادق ترجمات العهد الجديد فى اللغات القديمة 
ودى صورة من ترجمة انجيل يوحنا للقبطية حسب اقدم المخطوطات القبطية 







*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يونيو 2010)

*ودى ترجمتها بالانجليزى




*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يونيو 2010)

*من كتاب ابونا عبد المسيح بسيط
التلاميذ يشهدون للمسيح كونه اله والله
*(2) وبعد  قيامة الرب يسوع المسيح من الموات وظهوره لتلاميذه، وبعد أن تأكد تلميذه توما حقيقة  قيامته، أدرك بالروح القدس أن المسيح ليس مجرد إنسان، وفهم هاتفاً ومعترفاً بلاهوته  قائلاً " ربى وإلهي " (يو20 :28)، " ὁ Κύριός μου  καὶ ὁ Θεός μου  - ho Kyrios ho Theos  ". عرف أنه " الرب- Κύριός  –  Kyrios  " و " الإله Θεὸς  - Theos  " واللقب الذي خاطب به توما السيد " ربى وإلهي " هو نفس لقب الله  في القديم " يهوه إيلوهيم – الرب الإله – كيريوس ثيؤس –  Kyrios Theos  ".
  وكما خاطب  أنبياء العهد القديم الله بلقب " الرب الإله –  يهوه إيلوهيم " والذي يحمل في ذاته كل معاني اللاهوت، وأهم ألقاب الله كالخالق  والحي القيوم وكلى القدرة، وأيضاً "  السيد الرب آدوناي يهوه " الذي يضيف إلى الألقاب السابقة لقب " *السيد* "،  الرب، رب الكون وسيده والذي له السيادة عليه، هكذا خاطب توما الرب يسوع المسيح "  *ربى وإلهي* " بالمعنى الكامل والذي للاهوت، الله، الخالق، الحي القيوم، كلى  القدرة، ورب الكون وسيده.
  وسجل  الإنجيل هذا القول كحقيقة ثابتة، بل ومدح الرب يسوع المسيح توما على إيمانه هذا  مؤكداً هذه الحقيقة، إلى جانب حقيقة قيامته: " *لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت طوبى  للذين آمنوا ولم يروا* " (يو20 :29).
  وقد تصور  البعض، وزعموا بدون علم، أن ما قاله توما لم يكن إلا تعبيراً عن اندهاشه، مثلما  نقول عندما نقف مندهشين أمام شيء مدهش "يا الله! يا إلهي! –  O my God  ". وقد فات هؤلاء ثلاث حقائق؛ هي أنه لم يكن اليهود سواء في القرن  الأول الميلادي أو القرون السابقة للميلاد يستخدمون مثل هذا التعبير كعلامة للتعجب،  كما كان اليهود يخشون استخدام أسماء الله حتى لا يقعوا تحت عقوبة  التجديف على الله وهى  الموت "  *لا تنطق  باسم الرب (يهوه) إلهك باطلا لان الرب لا يبرئ من نطق باسمه باطلاً* " (خر20 :7؛تث5 :11)،  ولا يجب أن نتصور أن ما نستخدمه من تعبيرات  اليوم هو نفس ما كان يستخدمه الناس منذ ألفي سنة، برغم اختلاف الزمان والمكان  والبيئة والحضارة والدين وأساليب كل عصر.

*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يونيو 2010)

*من كتاب لاهوت المسيح لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يونيو 2010)

*Wesley's Notes* 
*20:28 And Thomas said, My Lord and my God - The disciples had said, We have  seen the Lord. Thomas now not only acknowledges him to be the Lord, as he had  done before, and to be risen, as his fellow disciples had affirmed, but also  confesses his Godhead, and that more explicitly than any other had yet done. And  all this he did without putting his hand upon his side.*


*تفسير متى هنرى*
Matthew Henry's Concise  Commentary 
*20:26-29 That one day in seven should be religiously observed, was an  appointment from the beginning. And that, in the kingdom of the Messiah, the  first day of the week should be that solemn day, was pointed out, in that Christ  on that day once and again met his disciples in a religious assembly. The  religious observance of that day has come down to us through every age of the  church. There is not an unbelieving word in our tongues, nor thought in our  minds, but it is known to the Lord Jesus; and he was pleased to accommodate  himself even to Thomas, rather than leave him in his unbelief. We ought thus to  bear with the weak, Ro 15:1,2. This warning is given to all. If we are  faithless, we are Christless and graceless, hopeless and joyless. Thomas was  ashamed of his unbelief, and cried out, My Lord and my God. He spoke with  affection, as one that took hold of Christ with all his might; My Lord and my  God. Sound and sincere believers, though slow and weak, shall be graciously  accepted of the Lord Jesus. It is the duty of those who read and hear the  gospel, to believe, to embrace the doctrine of Christ, and that record  concerning him, 1Jo 5:11.*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (29 يونيو 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
فعلا نكتة


----------



## Alcrusader (29 يونيو 2010)

*اهاهاهاهاهاهاها

نكة مهضومة 

شكراً عزيزي على تنبهنا على هكذا نكة لا تخطر إلا على عقول المنكتين  *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يونيو 2010)

جهل واعتراض


----------



## أَمَة (29 يونيو 2010)

لقد قرأت عن هذه الشبهة في أكثر من موقع حتى في اليوتيوب. 

وللأسف لمجدر أن اي مسلم جاء بأي شبهة تتلقفها الأيدي لنشرها كالريح التي تتلقى شرارة النار لترمي بها بين العشب *الميت. *

بنفسي ان أقول أكثر من هذا ولكن لا اريد أن أخرج عن الموضوع.

أقول لك من يصدق هذه الشبهة *الواهية والضعيفة *أن توما اشترط أن يرى جروحات السيد المسيح وأن يضع يده فيها لكي يؤمن به. 

وعندما حصل له ما أراد، آمن وترك بلاده واهله وعشيرته وتحمل مشاق السفر في تلك الأيام ليذهب الى *شبه القارة الهندية* ليبشر بالسيد المسيح.
وقد آمن ملك البلاد (القصة طويلة) ومكانة الرسول توما في الهند مثل مكانة الرسول مرقص في مصر.
إنتهت حياة الرسول بإستشهاده بأن طُعِنَ بحربة.

*السؤال البديهي للمتشككين:*

هل يعقل لإنسان "متعجب" ولم يؤمن أن يقدم كل هذه التضحيات؟ ولماذا؟

الرب ينور العقول التي تعيش في الظلام.


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يونيو 2010)

*تعديل بسيط للنص الارامى من استاذنا حورابى 
**

*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يونيو 2010)

*اللغة القبطية البحيرية ايضا تتفق مع الترجمات المعروضة 













*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

*شرح ابونا متى المسكين للعدد شرح لاهوتى رائع
**



*​*
























*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)




----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)




----------



## holiness (12 يوليو 2010)

ربي يباركك ويستخدمك دائما لمجد اسمه القدوس .. 
رد رائع وقاطع 
بل انك نسفت الشبهه من اساسها 
و الاحلى بالموضوع يقول العبارة دي تعني " Oh my GOD ! " شو جاب ده على ده ههه


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

> و الاحلى بالموضوع يقول العبارة دي تعني " oh my god ! " شو جاب ده على ده ههه


*لامهو الاخ ماشى بمنطق ان كله عن العرب صابووووووون *


----------



## السهم الفضي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اها دلوقتي  فهمت ..............

و انا كنت فاكر جاده تانيه ......

*
الترجمات الاخرى القديمة الدقيقة التى ترجمت النص ترجمة حرفية دقيقة
ܘܥܢܐܬܐܘܡܐܘܐܡܪܠܗܡܪܝܘܐܠܗܝ


ויען תומא ויאמר אליו אדני ואלהי׃


يهوه؟ الوهيم 

respondit Thomas et dixit ei Dominus meus
et 
Deus
 meus
*

_دلوقتي وضحت الصوره يحذف واو العطف جينما يترجم النص للعربي فبدلا من ترجمتها الي 

يهوه و الوهيم 

تصبح يهوه الوهيم 

يعني ايه المشكله في حذف حرف ؟
_

المسلمين دول مشكله و الله 


احسن حاجه الغلطه هي هي و ثبته عليك المره دي كمان 

بتحذف في واو العطف ليه ليه :bud:

هو انت عندك مشكله مع الواو ولا ايه ؟


----------



## السهم الفضي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*المطلوب من باول ان يشرح لماذا قام بحذف حرف الواو ؟

سؤال بسيط و مباشر:

هل قمت بالتحريف وحدك ام ساعدك في ذلك مولكا  ؟

و هل يرضي المسيحيين ان يتم التدليس عليهم بهذه الطريقه الساذجه *؟


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*اين السؤال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قال توما للمسيح ربى والهى
وقد اثبتنا انها اعلان واضح لالوهية وربوبية ابن الله
وقد اثبتنا جهل عيل جاهل اسمه التاعب بيعمل ابحاث بمجلة ميكى
هل لديك اقوال اخرى؟


*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> *المطلوب من باول ان يشرح لماذا قام بحذف حرف الواو ؟
> 
> سؤال بسيط و مباشر:
> 
> ...


*لا يوجد مسيحى مدلس لانه ببساطة الحق معانا
امة التدليس هى امة ابن امنة الجاهل *
*هل لديك اقوال اخرى يا جاهل؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> *المطلوب من باول ان يشرح لماذا قام بحذف حرف الواو ؟*


*طلعلى ترجمة انا حذفت منها حرف
والا قول للجميع انك عيل مدلس زى الجاهل اللى بتدافع عنه وبتشيل عنه الخزى والعار والتخلف والزبالة العلمية اللى بيقدمها لبقر المسلمين*


> *هل قمت بالتحريف وحدك ام ساعدك في ذلك مولكا  ؟
> *


*بقيت تعرف تكتبت صح
دخلت محو الامية ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مطالب امام المنتدى العريق الذى هرس اتباع النبى المسحور
ان تخرج الترجمة محذوف منها حرف
*


> *و هل يرضي المسيحيين ان يتم التدليس عليهم بهذه الطريقه الساذجه *؟


*لا المسيحين متعلمين ومثقفين ومتنورين ونقدم لهم اقيم الابحاث العلمية
خليك فى البغل اللى بيعمل زبالات وبيسميها ابحاث
مجلة ميكى يا مجانين 
*


----------



## السهم الفضي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*الترجمات الاخرى القديمة الدقيقة التى ترجمت النص ترجمة حرفية دقيقة
ܘܥܢܐܬܐܘܡܐܘܐܡܪܠܗܡܪܝܘܐܠܗܝ


ויען תומא ויאמר אליו אדני ואלהי׃


يهوه الوهيم --------------------------------- تدليس ------------------------------------

respondit Thomas et dixit ei Dominus meus et 
Deus meus
الانجليزى King James Bible
.................................................. .............................. 
And Thomas answered and said unto him, My LORD and my God.
.................................................. .............................. 
American King James Version
.................................................. .............................. 
And Thomas answered and said to him, My LORD and my God.
.................................................. .............................. 
American Standard Version
.................................................. .............................. 
Thomas answered and said unto him, My Lord and my God.
.................................................. .............................. 
Bible in Basic English
.................................................. .............................. 
And Thomas said in answer, My Lord and my God!
.................................................. .............................. 
Douay-Rheims Bible
.................................................. .............................. 
Thomas answered, and said to him: My Lord, and my God. 
.................................................. .............................. 
Darby Bible Translation
.................................................. .............................. 
Thomas answered and said to him, My Lord and my God.
.................................................. ..............................
.................................................. .............. 
GOD'S WORD® Translation (©1995)
.................................................. .............................. 
Thomas responded to Jesus, "My Lord and my God!"
.................................................. .............................. 
Tyndale New Testament
.................................................. .............................. 
Thomas answered and said unto him: my Lord, and my God.
.................................................. .............................. 
Weymouth New Testament
.................................................. .............................. 
"My Lord and my God!" replied Thomas.


World English Bible
.................................................. .............................. 
Thomas answered him, "My Lord and my God!"
.................................................. .............................. 
Young's Literal Translation
.................................................. .............................. 
And Thomas answered and said to him, 'My Lord and my God;'
*


----------



## السهم الفضي (24 أكتوبر 2011)

انا حطيت المشاركه رقم 3 مع توضيح مكان التدليس الواضح .....

دي مشاركتك ياريت تشرح للمسيحيين لماذا ذكرت هذه الجمله ( يهوه الوهيم )


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2011)

> انا حطيت المشاركه رقم 3 مع توضيح مكان التدليس الواضح .....
> 
> دي مشاركتك ياريت تشرح للمسيحيين لماذا ذكرت هذه الجمله ( يهوه الوهيم )


*وفين انا قولت فى كلامى للمسيحين يهوه الوهيم فى الترجمة العبرية
*


> *الترجمات الاخرى القديمة الدقيقة التى ترجمت النص ترجمة حرفية دقيقة
> * *ܘܥܢܐ**ܬܐܘܡܐ**ܘܐܡܪ**ܠܗ**ܡܪܝ**ܘܐܠܗܝ*
> 
> 
> ...


* 
يلا يا فاشل قولى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*معلش يا حبايبى المسلم محروق اوى انه طلع جردل
سبق وطلعناه جردل فى نفس الموضوع هو واستاذه الفاشل  
*


----------



## السهم الفضي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

_انا مالي بالنص الارامي ؟ 

انا ما بفهمش ارامي .......... و بما انك تعرف ارامي هل يوجد حرف الواو في النص الارامي ولا تم حذفه ؟_


----------



## السهم الفضي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

_انا مالي بالنص الارامي ؟ 

انا ما بفهمش ارامي .......... و بما انك تعرف ارامي هل يوجد حرف الواو في النص الارامي ولا تم حذفه ؟_


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2011)

> _انا مالي بالنص الارامي ؟
> 
> انا ما بفهمش ارامي .......... و بما انك تعرف ارامي هل يوجد حرف الواو في النص الارامي ولا تم حذفه ؟_


*موجود يا كابتن بس استاذ حورابى كتبه بتنسيق اخر *


----------



## السهم الفضي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

_خلاص اشرح للمسيحيين السبب من ذكرك هذه الجمله ( يهوه الوهيم ) قي مشاركتك رقم 3 

و بعدين افهمك توما قال ايه يا مدلس _


----------



## السهم الفضي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

_يا جماعه انا لا افهم ارامي ولا بناقش في النص الارامي ......

بس مادام فادي ذكر الموضوع و الباين انه يتكلم ارامي ممكن يقولنا هل حذف حرف الواو في النص الارامي ام لا ؟

وتبقي مصيبه لو اتحذف _


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2011)

> _خلاص اشرح للمسيحيين السبب من ذكرك هذه الجمله ( يهوه الوهيم ) قي مشاركتك رقم 3_


*انت مسيحى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت كافر 
*


> _و بعدين افهمك توما قال ايه يا مدلس _


*انت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت نكرة
انت تقعد تسمع العلماء يقولوا ايه وتحط الجزمة فى بقك
احنا هنرمرم على اخر الزمن
هل لديك اقوال اخرى
يا معشر المسيحين
لو حد عايز يعرف يسالنى وانا هجاوبه 

*


----------



## السهم الفضي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

_*ياراجل سيبك مني انا جاهل و متخلف و غبي و حمار .....

بس انت ركز كده وقول للمسيحيين انت ذكرت ليه الجمله ديه ( يهوه الوهيم ) 

حاول تجد حل للمشكله يا مدلس *_


----------



## السهم الفضي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

> *	ܘܥܢܐܬܐܘܡܐܘܐܡܪܠܗܡܪܝܘܐܠܗܝ*




الاقتباس الي انت عمله انا بشوف فيه مربعات يعني انا مش عارف مكتوب ايه لاني بشوف في مربعات


----------



## السهم الفضي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

> *	ܘܥܢܐܬܐܘܡܐܘܐܡܪܠܗܡܪܝܘܐܠܗܝ*




الاقتباس الي انت عمله انا بشوف فيه مربعات يعني انا مش عارف مكتوب ايه لاني بشوف في مربعات


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2011)

> _من المشاركه 8 لي الاستاذ العلامه المدلس باول ._


*ياكافر مش سبق وقولتلك انى مش من امة ابن امنة الجاهل **وعرفنا مين المدلس الجاهل وخلصنا
*


> _هتحرب مني فين _


*الاخ الدغ فى الهاء
تهرب مش تحرب 
المشكلة انى بكلمك وفى موضوعى والمريض نفسيا يقولى اهرب
وهو اصلا مقلش سؤال
فى حد فى الكون بيهرب من الرد على لا شئ
*


> _يالهوي علي التدليس الواضح البين
> _


*المهم انه اقتبس جزء من كلام انا اقتبسته من كتاب لابونا عبد المسيح بسيط*
*ولم يعلق عليه بحرف واحد
فمن المفروض انى هكتب سؤال سيادتك واجاوب عليه
هل لديك اعتراض على هذا الاقتباس من كتاب ابونا عبد المسيح*


> _وعالمي فيها استاذ و علامه زيك زي مولكا نفس العقليه سبحان الله _


*هو بالنسبة للمسيحين اكيد لا
لانهم علماء
بس بالنسبة للمحمديين  مش فقط استاذ وعلامة بل ورئيس قسم *


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2011)

> _*ياراجل سيبك مني انا جاهل و متخلف و غبي و حمار .....*_


*انا مالى هو اللى بيقول عن نفسه*


> _*بس انت ركز كده وقول للمسيحيين انت ذكرت ليه الجمله ديه ( يهوه الوهيم )
> 
> حاول تجد حل للمشكله يا مدلس *_


*نفس السؤال سالته فى الموضوع الىل فحتك فيه لما حاولت تتكلم معانا فى نفس الموضوع وجاوبتك عليه
هو يا حبيبى مفيش مشكلة علشان الاقى ليها حل 
الموضوع منتهى وبكل بساطة اروح رميلك كلام الاب متى المسكين وخلاص
بس انا مش بتحاور معاك علميا
انا بنفضك اخلاقيا 
علشان تعرف ان عمر مالرجل هتعلى على الراس
هتفضل القدم تحت والراس فوق 
نرجع لموضوعنا 
هل لديك اى اقوال اخرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2011)

> الاقتباس الي انت عمله انا بشوف فيه مربعات يعني انا مش عارف مكتوب ايه لاني بشوف في مربعات


*طالما انت مبتعرفش ارامى وبتاخد الموضوع بالشبه
وقولتلك طلعلى ترجمة انا حطتها حذفت منها حرف
ومجاوبتش وداخل هايج ومش عارف تشيل عار التاعب من انى داهية 
اعملك ايه
استاذ حمورابى بالمناسبة يوم لما كتبت الموضوع بعتلى النص فى رسالة خاصة وقالى دا تنسيق اخر للنص علشان يبقى اوضح
النصين واحد يا جاهل 
هل لديك اقوال اخرى؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أكتوبر 2011)

دكتور شمس ، أضحكتني عليه 
أكمل ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أكتوبر 2011)

> ياراجل سيبك مني انا جاهل و متخلف و غبي و حمار .....



والقرأن الكريم يؤيد ذلك الإعتراف عزيزي :

وَمَا مِنْ *دَابَّةٍ* فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ *إِلَّا أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ* مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ (38) الأنعام


----------



## apostle.paul (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*عيل بنتسلى عليه
منك لله يا تاعب
تعمل زبالة وابحاث لاهوتية بقصص اطفال
وتورط البقر انهم يلاقوا ليك مخرج يزيلوا عنك العار والخزى
المسلمين قفة تجمع فيه الجهلاء للرد على العلماء فخرجوا لنا بعجب العجاب 
*


----------



## السهم الفضي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*حُرر بواسطة الإدارة
بسبب قلة الأدب
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أكتوبر 2011)

يستمر في السب  جميل ، استمر ، فقد اعصابه يا دكتور ، يعني عايز ينطرد ، بس مش دلوقتى ، اشتم براحتك ، برضو هانضحك عليك 


خف ايدك يا دكتور عليه ..


----------



## My Rock (25 أكتوبر 2011)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة عن الأدب 
لا داعي لمضيعة الوقت مع هذه الحثالات.


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 أكتوبر 2011)

الم أقل لك أنك سهم غير مؤثر وعديم التأثير! يا جهبذ تأتي لتناقش عقيدة مسيحية مستندة على الصخر وبأساليب وأسلحة لا تمت للعلم بصلة! أتعرف لماذا؟ لانك لم تستنير بالحق الظاهر - وأرتأيت ان تختفي في الجهل الباطن!

لكن مع هذا أستمع مني ردي وبداية مع النصوص القديمة:

الرد الذي وضعته لك يثبت فيه عدم معرفتك باللغات كتب بها الانجيل والكتاب المقدس - فمعلوم بأن لغة كتابك المقدس هي واحدة واذا تم ترجمتها فقد روحيته وأتقانه الشديد! اما الكتاب المقدس والبشائر الاربع فلا تغيير يمس روحها لانها متجلية بمنطق إلهي لا شائبة تشوبه!

هذا هو النص الاول الذي قدمه لك الاخ العزيز Apostle وهو نص صحيح مقترن بالخط الشرقي (مذنحويو) ومن جمال هذا الخط ترى بأن الواو مرتبطة بكلمة (ماري) وتعني إلهي وقد وضعت لك حرف الواو المرتبط كي يفصلها عن الكلمة التي تسبقها في دائرة باللون الاسود:








اما في التشكيل الثاني للاخ حمورابي فقط أستخدم ما يعرف بخط (الاسطرنجيلي) او (السطرنجيلي) الغربي (معرويو) وفي تشكيله تجد بأن الواو التصقت او كانت قريبة من كلمة (آلاهي) وقد ظللتها لك باللون الاصفر كي تميز بينها وبين كلمة آلهي:







هذا من ناحية اللغات الاصلية!

ومن الكتاب المقدس نفسه رداً كل هذه الشبهة التي أتت من إنعدام تام وشامل للمعرفة بالمسيحية التي لم تصل لما وصلت إليه إلا بفكرها الخلاق الناطق بالحق وبالعلم الموهوب لابناء الله الذين يتبعون راعيهم الصالح يسوع المسيح وإن كنت باحثاً بحق لوجدت أكثر من إلاعلان بأن المسيح هو الله المتجسد وهو الاقنوم الثاني "الكلمة" "الابن" إذ يقول رداً على تلاميذه الذي أرادوا رؤية الاب "الذات":

*[Q-BIBLE] *
*من رآني فقط رأى الآب*
*[/Q-BIBLE]*

*[Q-BIBLE]* 
*أنا والآب واحد*
*[/Q-BIBLE]*

*[Q-BIBLE] *
*كل ما للآب فهو لي*
*[/Q-BIBLE]*

واليك ايضا هذه الرسالة التي يقولها المسيح كل يوم للذين يشككون في كونه الله وهي من المسيح الرب نفسه: 

[Q-BIBLE] 
ألست تؤمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ. الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الاعمال
[/Q-BIBLE]


تحياتي


----------



## فادي الكلداني (26 أكتوبر 2011)

> (ماري) وتعني إلهي


 
أسف للخطأ - ماري تعني "ربي"


----------

